# California Desert Tortoise in Reno, Nevada



## snaofreno (May 15, 2013)

Does anyone own a California Desert Tortoise and live in Reno, Nevada? My female CDT Touche' has lived in southern California for 50+ years. She has lived in the backyard roaming free. Sadly, we are selling our home. I will be moving to Reno and am planning on taking Touche' with me. I would love to hear from anyone around the Reno area. Northern Nevada has cold, snowy winters and I will have to make proper accommodations. I have no idea where to begin. Thanks in advance. Gail


----------



## Arnold_rules (May 15, 2013)

snaofreno said:


> Does anyone own a California Desert Tortoise and live in Reno, Nevada? My female CDT Touche' has lived in southern California for 50+ years. She has lived in the backyard roaming free. Sadly, we are selling our home. I will be moving to Reno and am planning on taking Touche' with me. I would love to hear from anyone around the Reno area. Northern Nevada has cold, snowy winters and I will have to make proper accommodations. I have no idea where to begin. Thanks in advance. Gail



Check with local authorities, they may not let you transport a CDT outside the state, but I could be wrong. I hope I am wrong and you get to keep your friend. 

You might just hibernate her in a closet or garage in a box rather than allowing her to do it in her burrow.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 15, 2013)

Hi Gail:

We have a rule here on the Forum to refrain from talking about doing anything illegal.

Every state where desert tortoises occur naturally has a regulation that you cannot take that native tortoise away from his home state. Actually, the tortoise doesn't belong to you, it belongs to the state and you are only its caregiver.

I'm not real sure, but I THINK that Nevada has a rule that you can only have one desert tortoise per family. Here's a link to an interesting read about Nevada's regulations:

http://www.tortoisegroup.org/infosheets/infosheet29.php


----------



## snaofreno (May 15, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Gail:
> 
> We have a rule here on the Forum to refrain from talking about doing anything illegal.
> 
> ...



I had no idea it would not be legal to take my tortoise with me. Now I know. End of discussion.


----------



## Millerlite (May 15, 2013)

You can talk to wild life fish and game, and or ca tortoise clubs on the issue, I'm pretty sure desert tortoises range from California, Nevada, Mexico, Arizona, so Nevada would still be a state you can find them in, you also had the tortoise a long time, I feel like its possible to bring it with you, and I feel like you can legal do it. Maybe a permit could help or talk to Nevada authority too. Good luck tho


----------



## luvpetz27 (May 15, 2013)

I agree with Millerlite. Please dont give up!! You guys have been together too long!!
Find out if you can for sure. Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## ascott (May 15, 2013)

If a desert tort were going from cali to Nevada???? The biggest concern would be a safe dark enclosed box to transport her in that can be securely tucked away for the trip....if your tort has been in the family that long I can't imagine a better family to stay with.....and the winter months would likely be the biggest difference one would ha e to take into planning .....

As said previously ...we can not encourage any illegal activities here....so good luck with your move -


----------



## kjr153 (May 15, 2013)

It is illegal to move a Tort even if you're keeping it? I thought the problem was if it was being released into the wild in an area that that type doesn't live in.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 15, 2013)

Nope. It's illegal to take them across the state line.


----------

